# FRIENDS: Who's your fav and which 1 r u?



## nic (Aug 6, 2002)

My favourites are Phoebe and Joey. Shame out of all 6 characters they seem to do the least with these two.

I did the firends quiz at emode.com:
http://www.emode.com/tests/friend/index.jsp

Apparently I'm Rachel.


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 7, 2002)

Well, according to the quiz --- I'm Phoebe

guess that kinda fits - I'm not nearly as excentric as she is, but I'm not as uptight as Monica and I don't like to shop like Rachel - 

Man- I haven't watched Friends in a long time --- kinda 'fell off' the Friends train once Rachel figured out that Ross liked her -


fave friend? ummmmmmm -- used to like Ross, but he got weird - kinda like Chandler --- sometimes -- but, like I said - it's been a while since I've watched ---


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 7, 2002)

Check us out... I'm Monica   

I guess I always knew that's how it would turn out - I can be a bit obsessive-compulsive sometimes...  I was secretly hoping to be Chandler though - I guess I would have had to answered that I 'chase skirts' instead of 'wear skirts'!


----------



## nic (Aug 7, 2002)

Every one loves chandler, but I got to thinking what it would be like to have a friend like that. Someone who has to turn everything into a joke.
Actually, I do have a friend like that, and sometimes he just drives me crazy.

Noticed how Ross and Rachel started off as the pretty normal characters out the bunch?
Ross has done a total 180.


----------



## pamie (Aug 12, 2002)

I love friends....my faves ahve to be Chandler and Joey...well used to be!

Im not liking the new ones much but still watching!


----------



## pamie (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh and I came out as Monica!


----------



## Finchy (Aug 13, 2002)

People say i act like rachel! 

She is my fav person though i have to agree!


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 17, 2002)

I picked Phoebe cos she has that whole hippy vibe goin on which is cool, i took that emode test a while ago and it said i was most like rachel 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 31, 2002)

I amy not have a favourite character from the show as I don't watch it that often, btu I'm like Monica according 2 the test


----------



## angelle myst (Sep 3, 2002)

Controlling, perfectionist? Likes being very tidy?! I've never met somebody who doesnt watch Friends, or if they did watch a couple eps they found it funny. You should watch it  One of my fav eps is where Ross is trying to get ready for the big posh speech dinner thing and he's trying to rush everybody, its so funny 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 3, 2002)

My sister's slowly introducing me 2 it & we've got a few series on D.V.D at work aswell that I plan 2 watch sometime myself

:blush:


----------



## HeyLynny (May 14, 2003)

*It changes*

My favorite Friends character actually changes with each season.  Some seasons Chandler is jsut so funny that I have to keep rewinding to watch him again.  Others, Ross cracks me up (because he is so expressive in a quirky way....like the ep with his "sandwich").  Monica's OCD can be really funny and I really like the season where she dated the millionaire.  Joey is hysterical in his own way (like a big kid and it's funny how they make him stupid, but not too stupid).  Rachel and Phoebe are just ok.  They never really did too much for me.  They are funny here and there but thats about all.  All together this is the best cast on a show that I've ever seen (better than Seinfeld in my opinion - I never really liked kramer).


----------



## little smaug (May 14, 2003)

I love Chandler and Joey, though they were a lot funnier in the early seasons.

According to the test i am Phoebe. I always thought i was more like Monica, a little bit bossy and neurotic!


----------



## pamie (May 15, 2003)

Im liking Joey a lot more in these new episodes over here in the UK


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 18, 2003)

i like joey more now that they've added more depth to his character.

oh, and the test says i'm rachel, which i guess in some ways is true, but most of my friends would say i'm pheobe.  i'm not monica (i'm not all that neat) and i'm not as frivalous (SP????) as rachel (course i don't have the money to be....) i'm more pheobe's personality if you ask me


----------



## sarah2040 (Nov 8, 2003)

My fav is Joey! According to the test I'm a Rachel, hmmm I didn't think I was that much like her!


----------



## Maria8475 (Sep 4, 2004)

My test come out as Monica.  I can't say i'm surprised, though maybe a little disappointed 

My fave has to be Chandler.  He's just sooo funny.  Almost everything he says has me laughing.  Plus in the later series he shows his caring/sweet side.  Plus he's cute.  Kinda my ideal for a perfect guy


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 8, 2004)

ditto on all that!


----------



## khatab (Mar 5, 2005)

I think the only "normal" people are Monica and Rachael.. The guys are all weirdos, I mean what actually self respecting men would get caught acting in some of the ways those guys do? and before you say yeah but Joey gets loads of women, thatâ€™s the only aspect of his character than most guys could relate to or aspire to emulate.. everything else about him and Ross and Chandler makes them... well not to mince any words.. Sissies!!

Phoebe needs to be shot, how can someone so stupid actually be taken notice off, if i knew someone like that they would just become background noise after all the **** they keep spouting..

Rachael is OK and so is Monica.. they are the least neurotic of the bunch... And actually seem the closest thing to real people...


----------



## immortalem (Mar 7, 2005)

My favorite is Phoebe because she is so crazy.  She has the funniest lines and she doesn't care what people think.  She is such a free spirit.


----------

